# Remington 722 cambered in .244



## sghoghunter (Feb 26, 2017)

I bought this gun a few years ago in hopes of having me a 6mm to deer hunt with. I tried 100 gr corelocks and it wouldn't group so I tried another brand and ran into the same thing so I done some googling and talking to people and found out that with it being a 1:12 twist it needed an 80 gr or less to group so I found some Winchester 80 gr in the grey box and it grouped good and even killed a deer with it but unfortunately they no longer make that bullet. I'm at a standstill now,do I hold the gun in hopes I find some of the same ammo later on,pawn the gun off on someone else or re barrel it to another short action caliber?


----------



## rayjay (Feb 26, 2017)

Start reloading. Problem solved.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 26, 2017)

Can't find any bullets that group,done tried that way also


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 26, 2017)

I missed a buy on some 80 gr pulled Fusions flat base... by the time I pressed buy ... they were gone ... 

I am still looking ...

Best I can figure ...Speer makes them for ATK Federal


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 26, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I missed a buy on some 80 gr pulled Fusions flat base... by the time I pressed buy ... they were gone ...
> 
> I am still looking ...
> 
> Best I can figure ...Speer makes them for ATK Federal



I've been looking also. I've talked to a custom bullet maker a couple times and he didn't have anything that he thought would work and said right off he didn't know of any besides the ones that we've already tried


----------



## rayjay (Feb 27, 2017)

I would buy a box of really light target bullets in the 66 to 69 gr range like we use in BR. If the rifle will now group with these then you know it's not a problem with the rifle. If the rifle still won't group then maybe the bbl is shot.

I've got a partial box of Berger 69 gr high ballistic coefficient flat base bullets and on the box it says 12 twist or faster. The normal twist for a 6mm br rifle is 14 using stubby 66 gr bullets.


----------



## weagle (Feb 27, 2017)

The 85gr Nosler partitions might group if you you push them toward max. 

IIRC Partitions are usually on the short side for a given weight and Speed is your friend with a slow twist barrel.

2nd alternative is find a remington 700 take-off barrel in .243.  I've got a spare one laying around somewhere if you decide to go that route.


----------



## Sharps40 (Feb 28, 2017)

There are plenty of hornady 80g GMX and 87g BTHP and 87g SP, plus 2 nosler in the 80/85g level plus 3 more from Sierra and more from others in this caliber ((.243/6mm). 

In stock

Ready to ship

For your handloading pleasure

at Graf and Sons.

All ya have to do is order em and load em.

https://www.grafs.com


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2017)

Sharps40 said:


> There are plenty of hornady 80g GMX and 87g BTHP and 87g SP, plus 2 nosler in the 80/85g level plus 3 more from Sierra and more from others in this caliber ((.243/6mm).
> 
> In stock
> 
> ...


Have already tried 80 gr GMX and 3 to 4 more 80 gr and it still doesn't group.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2017)

weagle said:


> The 85gr Nosler partitions might group if you you push them toward max.
> 
> IIRC Partitions are usually on the short side for a given weight and Speed is your friend with a slow twist barrel.
> 
> 2nd alternative is find a remington 700 take-off barrel in .243.  I've got a spare one laying around somewhere if you decide to go that route.



The barrel replacement is what I'm leaning towards although I already have three 243's. I'm thinking about 22-250 or 7mm08 but thanks for the offer


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 28, 2017)

The GMX is all copper type bullet and is way long and will not stabilize in this gun ... we tried 85 gr Sierra and could not get any kind of group ...  at the time nobody had bullets of the type needed ... if you can't get them you can't load them .... the supply has picked up somewhat now and it may be time to work with it again ... 

I've asked several of the bullet makers if they had some of the old round nose bullets setting in the back corner of the warehouse and so far my search has come up empty or if they knew of a stocking dealer that would have some ... nothing as of yet ...   I did see a couple hundred 80 Flat based Fusion(pulled) that would have shot if the barrel is any good ...

Brian & I need to get together and try some light weight bullets ... just to see if the barrel is shot ... 

I did find some 7x57 brass factory primed(berdan) that we can use for brass ... 6mm Rem brass is rather hard to find ...

If anyone see a box of two of Federal Blue Box 80 gr >243 Win sitting on a shelf ... give me a holler ... we'll pull the bullets and use the .243 parts otherwise ...


----------



## rayjay (Feb 28, 2017)

My first BR rifle was a Savage 112 single shot with a 12 twist 6BR bbl and it shot great with 80 gr bergers. Your 6mm should be pushing the bullet faster than the 6BR.


----------



## rayjay (Feb 28, 2017)

You can also easily shorten some bullets you have on hand to get them into the stabilized zone. There is probably a twist calculator out there that you plug in the bullet length and velocity and it tells you the twist needed.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> The GMX is all copper type bullet and is way long and will not stabilize in this gun ... we tried 85 gr Sierra and could not get any kind of group ...  at the time nobody had bullets of the type needed ... if you can't get them you can't load them .... the supply has picked up somewhat now and it may be time to work with it again ...
> 
> I've asked several of the bullet makers if they had some of the old round nose bullets setting in the back corner of the warehouse and so far my search has come up empty or if they knew of a stocking dealer that would have some ... nothing as of yet ...   I did see a couple hundred 80 Flat based Fusion(pulled) that would have shot if the barrel is any good ...
> 
> ...



I just done some more looking and found this but real weary about ordering them. Have you ever heard of this site,good or bad


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 28, 2017)

Last two lines say it all in that ad... 

rayjay ... JBM Stability calculator using the Miller formula says 0.915 " @3350fps for 80 gr. barely into green zone ... any slower and the length drops to .900 " enters yellow zone.

I believe this barrel is a slow 1 in 12" . ..


----------



## rayjay (Feb 28, 2017)

I just found some Brady Knight 66 gr and they are .830 long. Those Berger 69 gr high bc are .934 long.

ETA, I wish I had a 80 gr Berger to measure.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2017)

rayjay said:


> I just found some Brady Knight 66 gr and they are .830 long. Those Berger 69 gr high bc are .934 long.
> 
> ETA, I wish I had a 80 gr Berger to measure.



How would they do on deer? I don't target or varmit shoot so if they good for deer they useless


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 28, 2017)

The Berger 80 gr match is listed at .925" by JBM


----------



## rayjay (Feb 28, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> How would they do on deer? I don't target or varmit shoot so if they good for deer they useless



These would just be to verify that the bbl will shoot a decent group. Then you could try to find or modify [ shorten ] some bullets suitable for deer.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 28, 2017)

i know the gun will group the Winchester 80gr factory bullets because I had a box and sighted the gun in and killed a deer with it 3 yrs ago


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 28, 2017)

That was the reason I suggested finding some .243 ammo with the same bullets ...pulling them and reloading them in the .244... it would be an expensive way to get bullets ....but since you have other .243 Win ... we could salvage the primed hulls and may even reload using powder... I say maybe...


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 1, 2017)

I've tried to find those too and had the same idea you got Mr Jimmy but Ive almost pulled out what lil bit of hair I have trying to find anything that will work. I'm thinking real hard about just finding me a barrel and just having it swapped over and be done with it


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 1, 2017)

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply....ster-80-grain-power-shok-soft-point-20-rounds


----------



## rayjay (Mar 1, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> I'm thinking real hard about just finding me a barrel and just having it swapped over and be done with it



That's what I would do. Once the bbl is fitted to your action it's only a few minutes to change back to the 244 bbl.  If you have an internal action wrench and a bbl vise you don't even have to remove the scope. You would also need a recoil lug holding tool.

The 244 would make a flat shooting coyote rig with light bullets.


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 2, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> Have already tried 80 gr GMX and 3 to 4 more 80 gr and it still doesn't group.



No it wont.  Because an 80g solid copper bullet is as long or longer than the jacketed/lead 100 grain cup and core.

If your going to use solid copper bullets, 60 to 70g will be a better length for the twist rate and still tuff enough to kill like they are 100g bullets.

But there are tons of bullets out there to try in .243/6mm.  They are definatly not in short supply in the weights you'll need to feed a 6mm rifle.

But, it sounds, from this thread, you'd be better served by a rifle in a more commonly available caliber.  If you can't locate a bullet you like, and you may have to try more than several types and weights in your reloads, a walmart caliber rifle may be your best choice and sell the 6mm to someone else to recoup much of the price of a new rig.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 2, 2017)

Sharps40 said:


> No it wont.  Because an 80g solid copper bullet is as long or longer than the jacketed/lead 100 grain cup and core.
> 
> If your going to use solid copper bullets, 60 to 70g will be a better length for the twist rate and still tuff enough to kill like they are 100g bullets.
> 
> ...



I really want to keep the gun due to it being a well built gun but cant seem to find any bullets that fit in to what I want to use it for. I don't target shoot nor do I varmint hunt so I will. E using it on either hogs or deer. With that being said if you know of any all copper bullets or lead bullets that fit into that category please tell me since you say there are tons out there.


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 2, 2017)

I understand.  Its one of those propositions that are usually loosers.  The reason the 6mm effectively died early was the 12" twist that made what would have been a fair but marginal big game cartridge (like 243 Win) into a pretty much all varmint caliber for all but the best marksmen and most ethical hunters.  

So, 6mm pretty well faded away and what you're left with is very limited options in factory ammo that are now only run once per year in small quantities.  

Combine all of that with the fact that you're going to likely have to try a number of bullets in the 70 to 80 g weight (and the majority of those that are affordable, i.e. not solid copper or bonded premiums,) which will be mostly varmint bullets.  Short of the real premium grade bullets, the 70 to 80 odd grain 6mm bullets generally have not too much to be recommended for humane shooting of deer or taking of tuff game like boar.

If you can't or are too frustrated to spend, probably a good bit of time, doing the handloading experiments, then the best, most economical, least frustrating, and potentially most success added to your hunting will be to swap out an nearly obsolete caliber for one that is available and more capable of doing what you want it to do.  

Basically, pass the old semiobsolete 6mm rem along to someone who has the bent to play with it and get yerself an affordable and useful weapon and caliber combination like the tried and true 243 win since you like/want a 6mm caliber.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 2, 2017)

Actually, when they went to the appropriate twist for deer bullets they renamed the cartridge 6mm Remington. Nowadays they would offer both twists but back then I don't think the buying public was sophisticated enough to make this work. 

Still, as I said before. All you need to do is shorten one of the 80ish grain spire point deer bullets to a length that will work. The bullet should still work just fine for deer with the blunt nose.    Pull one and measure it. That calculator mentioned earlier will tell you the length you need. Then set a file on the bench and holding the loaded round upside down, stroke it on the file until you have shortened it enough. Shot a group or 2 to verify no more sideways holes and then go hunting.


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 3, 2017)

I can't say what year the name and twist changed.  Seems this one probably remains a light bullet special gun even if we're off a few years on the proper nomenclature.  It remains how it was made and these days a 12" twist 6mm that you can't find a medium to big game bullet it will shoot well is an expensive tomato stake since OP does not want it for what it will likely do well, that is, cull smaller game.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 3, 2017)

Sharps40 said:


> I can't say what year the name and twist changed.  Seems this one probably remains a light bullet special gun even if we're off a few years on the proper nomenclature.  It remains how it was made and these days a 12" twist 6mm that you can't find a medium to big game bullet it will shoot well is an expensive tomato stake since OP does not want it for what it will likely do well, that is, cull smaller game.


So now you see what I've been trying to say the whole time. And the "OP" already has another small game gun that does very well so I don't need another


----------



## Buzz (Mar 3, 2017)

The twist changed in 1963.  Remington renamed it the 6mm Remington and put a 1-9" twist barrel in 1963.  Another marketing blunder by Remington that put what should be a great cartridge into virtual obsolescence.  By that time the .243 Winchester was gaining popularity and renaming the .244 Remington to the 6mm Remington didn't help.

I can't think of any of the solid copper bullets that would work with a 1-12" twist.  Even the 80g Barnes TTSX is quite long.

Personally - if it were me, I'd sell it on Gun Broker.   It might pull more money than you think.   Having a quality barrel put on a gun (properly) is going to be a $600+ project.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 3, 2017)

https://www.americanreloading.com/e...k-80-grain-soft-point-projectiles-250-ct.html


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 4, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> So now you see what I've been trying to say the whole time. And the "OP" already has another small game gun that does very well so I don't need another



You win.  Razor wit, absolute focus and despite this thread (instigated by his own self), appears to have a secret plan of attack making the entire thread superfluous.   I'll leave you to whine about your rifle that won't shoot bullets too heavy for its twist in a caliber not readily available in factory trim.  You've received good advice from a number of folks here.  Perhaps one day you'll set aside your frustration and achieve success in some form as concerns your rifle.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sharps40 .... 

Some how you have missed The whole point of this thread.

The OP stated that the rifle will not shoot any bullet over 80 grains ...he knows that.... I my self have witnessed that it will not. We loaded several loads using 85 gr Sierra bullets. My experiences say this bullet will shoot pretty accurate in many .243 bore guns ... at least the seven or eight .243 bore rifles including a 6mms Remington I have loaded ... which is the same as the .244 Remington except barrel twist ... they even shoot good in a 6mm -284 Win with a 1/12" ... but it has a velocity advantage...  

The OP has proved that the Federal 80gr ammo shoots well(in this gun) and has killed deer with it ...that is what he wants the gun to do ...not shoot varmints ....he is not whining ...only asking for help locating suitable bullets... Deer suitable bullets ...80 grain bullets.

Now the problem is Federal does not load that bullet anymore in 6 mm Remington ....I have talked to Federal myself ... several different folks there  and they even searched the back corners of their warehouses looking for a box or two...they even emailed some of their distributors asking them to look...Zero 
I asked on several different forums if anybody had a box ...Zero...

I do know Speer made or makes 80 gr bullets(suitable for deer) for the .243 Win... But even that ammo is very hard to find...

I let the OP use my reloading tools to reload the Sierra 85 gr.( they are boattail and too long in length) ... I also have a 100 yard range with a good bench in my yards ...we used it ... 

The problem is the lack of suitable bullets ... They are or were made ... But now are Just as scarce as hens teeth...

Help the guy or not ...but don't condemn him for wanting something that he has already proved to work ...


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 4, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Sharps40 ....
> 
> Some how you have missed The whole point of this thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr jimmy for the info on the bullets,I have some on the way.


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 4, 2017)

Sharps40 said:


> You win.  Razor wit, absolute focus and despite this thread (instigated by his own self), appears to have a secret plan of attack making the entire thread superfluous.   I'll leave you to whine about your rifle that won't shoot bullets too heavy for its twist in a caliber not readily available in factory trim.  You've received good advice from a number of folks here.  Perhaps one day you'll set aside your frustration and achieve success in some form as concerns your rifle.



Briarpatch,rayjay and buzz all have gave some useful information,some new and some not but you my friend have not contributed anything what so ever useful. One minute you say there's tons of bullets for my needs then come back and say there's not,which we already knew there wasn't but oh well. It is what it is


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 4, 2017)

Briarpatch.....Yep, got all that early on, most of the other folks here did to I suspect.  I believe self and others recommended handloading at or below 80g and even discussed needing premiums for med game at those light weights and also recommended perhaps accepting it as a light bullet (small game) gun or disposing for a medium game caliber, etc.

Got a snot response after repeated push backs from the OP to self and several of the posters.  Popped him on ignore and wished him luck as politely as I could.  First guy here ever to make the ignore list.  Got no time for folks who ask for help but push back against most every suggestion.....  Good luck to OP, truly, wish him luck and success in his endeavors.  I'm out of this discussion, ya'll may press on with pride!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 4, 2017)

Sghog... 

If you get the bullets ... You are still welcome to come use my press, dies and other stuff ... Probably going to need a little more time to work with it than last time ....give me a holler ...


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 4, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Sghog...
> 
> If you get the bullets ... You are still welcome to come use my press, dies and other stuff ... Probably going to need a little more time to work with it than last time ....give me a holler ...


Will do sir


----------



## pacecars (Mar 16, 2017)

It isn't the bullet weight it is the length. You might try some 105 gr round nose bullets. I had good accuracy with the 80 gr Barnes. My 722 shot good enough for deer with 100 gr ammo


----------



## DannyW (Mar 17, 2017)

pacecars said:


> It isn't the bullet weight it is the length. You might try some 105 gr round nose bullets. I had good accuracy with the 80 gr Barnes. My 722 shot good enough for deer with 100 gr ammo



Agreed. The operative statement in this quote is "shot good enough for deer".

I personally reload and am in constant search of the holy accuracy grail myself but this question did not sound like an bench rest accuracy quest. It sounded more like someone who has a particular gun and for whatever reason they want to make it their go-to deer rifle. Not their target rifle.

And even a poor shooting rifle, one that spits out 2"- 3" groups at 100 yards, is still plenty accurate for 95+% of the deer hunting done in Georgia.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 17, 2017)

pacecars said:


> It isn't the bullet weight it is the length. You might try some 105 gr round nose bullets. I had good accuracy with the 80 gr Barnes. My 722 shot good enough for deer with 100 gr ammo



You may have missed the discussion of bullet length in the early part of this thread ....

Do you have an available source of 105 gr. Round nose ? Do you mind sharing the source?


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 17, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Agreed. The operative statement in this quote is "shot good enough for deer".
> 
> I personally reload and am in constant search of the holy accuracy grail myself but this question did not sound like an bench rest accuracy quest. It sounded more like someone who has a particular gun and for whatever reason they want to make it their go-to deer rifle. Not their target rifle.
> 
> And even a poor shooting rifle, one that spits out 2"- 3" groups at 100 yards, is still plenty accurate for 95+% of the deer hunting done in Georgia.



2 to 3in groups at 100yds is unacceptable here. If a quarter won't touch a 3 shot group with ANY rifle I have it won't go hunting


----------

